# GeCHI Weekly Report #1.3

## oRDeX

Terzo report settimanale dei GeCHI.

Come al solito, rinnovo l'invito a commentare il thread e ricordo che in fondo sono presenti le referenze per seguire i report tramite RSS.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GeCHI Weekly Report #1.3
> 
> Benvenuti al terzo GeCHI Weekly Report, il quale fornisce sommari e notizie importanti relative allo sviluppo della distribuzione Gentoo riguardanti il seguente periodo: 03.10.2009 - 09.10.2009.
> ...

 

----------

